# كيف نصلي



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2009)

**كيف نصلي ؟؟؟ *

"وإذا صليتم , فلا تكونوا كالمرائين , يحبون الصلاة قائمين في المجامع ومفارق الطرق ليشاهدهم الناس الحق أقول لكم : هؤلاء اخذوا أجرهم . إما أنت , فإذا صليت فادخل غرفتك وأغلق بابها وصل لأبيك الذي لا تراه عين , وأبوك الذي في الخفية هو يكافئك . ولا ترددوا الكلام تردادا في صلواتكم مثل الوثنين يظنون أن الله يستجيب لهم لكثرة كلامهم . لا تكونوا مثلهم , لان أباكم يعرف ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه" (متى 6:5_8)

" حقا يلزمنا أن نصلي بكل الطرق ,وإنما يليق بنا أن نسلك بروح كهذا . فان الله يطلب في كل الأحوال "النية" فانك حتى أن دخلت مخدعك وأغلقت الباب صانعا هذا من اجل المظهر فان الأبواب المغلقة لن تنفعك شيئا ) *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

جميل يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد 
مرسي هابي 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك من الاعماق 

على الموضوع يل هابي

الرب يسوع يرعاك


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع مفيد
> مرسي هابي
> 
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اشكرك من الاعماق
> 
> على الموضوع يل هابي
> 
> الرب يسوع يرعاك


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

موضوووووع جميل


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> موضوووووع جميل


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## نانا3 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*



لان أباكم يعرف ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هلليلويا حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

نانا3 قال:


> ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

christianbible5 قال:


> *[/font]*
> *هلليلويا حبيبي...*
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## ناصف82 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

رب يباركلك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ناصف82 قال:


> رب يباركلك


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## سهيله (5 أبريل 2016)

احبائى ابناء وبنات السيد المسيح
سلام الله و نعمته تتنزل عليكم ونوره يتجلى فى وجوهكم ومحبته تملاء قلوبكم
كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام والعرفان بمجهوداتكم الرائعه فى هذا المنتدى الطيب 
اسمحوا لى واتمنى الا يكون فيه اسأة أدب منى ان الموضوعات التى تطرح ليس لها صله بعنوان المنتدى كيف نصلى
وددت لو اعرف واتعلم حقا كيف تصلون ليسوع المسيح
وددت ان اصلى اليه
اخاطبه يخاطبنى
اتكلم معاه بجد لانى حسيت بوجوده جوايا بداخلى 
يقترب منى 
يشدنى من يداي اليه
يخفض قلبى لذكره
عاوزه اصلى له
واتكلم معاه
عاوزه اعرف انا فين دلوقتى
انا بحلم ولا دى حقيقه
عاوزه اعرف انا هروح لفين
ويا ترى هو جنبى ولا لاء
احبائى
اخوتى الافاضل
كل الحب والاخلاص والتقدير لكم ربنا يمجد اسمكم فى سماؤه


----------

